# FS boardslide tips?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Stay directly over your board, commit and look over your front shoulder to spot the landing. It also helps to start in a 50-50 and at the very end go a little bit into an FS and just build from their. Keep getting bigger and bigger until you can jump directly into them.

And boardslides on rails, although scarier than on boxes, to me is easier. I think its because the board flexes around the rail but it seems like I rarely slide of the side when i'm trying to boardslide a handrail but I slide off on some of the more advanced boxes.

EDIT- And ALWAYS bend you knees.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

am i thinking wrong right now cuz its 4am or do you have your backside and frontside wrong? frontside is toes first...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> am i thinking wrong right now cuz its 4am or do you have your backside and frontside wrong? frontside is toes first...


backside boardslied= with youre chest and head to the end of the box pointing
frontside boardslide= with your ass pointing to the end of the feature

frontside boardslide , for me it is easier to do noslide (skateterm) than a fs boardslide.

but i still suck at both , just commit al the way and you must be able to see the end of the box , sliding blind is 
like hell , and it hurts...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> am i thinking wrong right now cuz its 4am or do you have your backside and frontside wrong? frontside is toes first...


Boxes and rails are backwards from jumps. I have no idea why.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I know that for boxes and rails its the side you approach from determines whether its FS or BS. For instance, an FS Lipslide you go forward. Same thing for some tailslides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always that that toes first was frontside & heels first was backside?


Either way stay directly over you board, stay square and keep your knees bent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet, I'll try it next time I get out to a mountain. Thanks! I'm just really afraid of the board sliding out from under me, falling on my face, and getting my teeth knocked out . Maybe I can convince my friend to lend me his full-face MTB/boardercross helmet.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

The reason I've heard for the frontside/backside inconsistency is that when you do a frontside boardslide, you do a frontside rotation out to land, and you rotate backside out from a backside boardslide. Still seems like lame logic to me, but there you go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

alf said:


> The reason I've heard for the frontside/backside inconsistency is that when you do a frontside boardslide, you do a frontside rotation out to land, and you rotate backside out from a backside boardslide. Still seems like lame logic to me, but there you go.


Not really, it's not like you always exit the same way, what if I 270 out of a BS boardslide, Front side?

I'm 99% sure it depends on if you are facing the box/rail as you go up to it, or aren't. If you go straight up on to it, it's considered BS if you go forward and FS if you go backwards because thats normally the way you would approach it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I read on here a while back that "frontside" and "backside" come from surfing. Frontside = when you're facing the wave, backside = when your back is to the wave. So a FS boardslide is FS because you're facing the hill. 

Problem is, this doesn't make sense for spins :dunno:.


----------



## Spncr3789 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok this should clear everything up. 

Rails: Frontside = When the front of you is facing the rail as you ollie onto it.
Backside = When the back of you is facing the rail as you ollie onto it.

*There can be many combinations. You can hit the rail facing backside and jump over 
the rail so that your back is facing down it like a frontside boardslide. This is 
called a backside lipslide.

Jumps: (Regular footers)
Frontside = Spinning counterclockwise
Backside = Spinning clockwise

(Goofy footers)
Frontside = Spinning clockwise
Backside = Spinning counterclockwise


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

The easiest way to determine backside from frontside in air spins is which way you're facing at the first 90 degress of the trick.


----------

